# sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander



## poliphili

Dear all,

May "über" be used with an interval of time (like "for" or "during" in English)? In particular may I translate the following sentence:

"Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon *über eine Stunde* miteinander."

Thus:

The next morning, the jeweler and Zarini spoke together *for one hour*."

?

(Incidentally, I'm not sure what to do with _schon _in this translation)

Thanks for all your help!
-poliphili


----------



## Kobul

*“For”* is correct, during not.

  In this case “über” also means that they were talking more than one hour, so I would put it: 

The next morning, the jeweler and Zarini were already speaking to each other for over one hour.


----------



## Thomas W.

"*For*" is *not* correct. 
A correct translation of "(schon) über eine Stunde" has been given by Kabul: "over/more than one hour (already)".


----------



## poliphili

Thanks to both!

So I may conclude that *über* with time (in the accusative) means "(for) over/more than".

Viel Dank für Ihre Hilfe!
-poliphili


----------



## Kobul

Yes, you may.

"Über" with numbers referring to quantities.


----------



## exgerman

I'm trying to find a context for the original sentence, so as to come up with an equivalent for _schon_.

If the context is that they stopped talking to each other, but then they made up their quarrel, an idiomatic way of expressing the idea in English is _Next morning they were already talking again, *for more than* an hour._


----------



## Thomas W.

exgerman said:


> I'm trying to find a context for the original sentence, so as to come up with an equivalent for _schon_.
> 
> If the context is that they stopped talking to each other, but then they made up their quarrel, an idiomatic way of expressing the idea in English is _Next morning they were already talking again, *for more than* an hour._



The "schon" in the German sentence clearly refers to the time span ("über eine Stunde").

Your interpretation_
Next morning they were *already* talking *again*, for more than an hour.
_
would only be possible if "schon" was replaced by "schon wieder"_:
Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen *schon wieder* über eine Stunde miteinander_.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

poliphili said:


> "Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon *über eine Stunde* miteinander."
> (...)
> (Incidentally, I'm not sure what to do with _schon _in this translation)


I think that "schon" here is essentially just being used as an intensifier to indicate that the author/speaker considers "über eine Stunde" to be quite a long time. Unfortunately I'm not sure how to best translate this into English. 

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> I think that "schon" here is essentially just being used as an intensifier to indicate that the author/speaker considers "über eine Stunde" to be quite a long time. Unfortunately I'm not sure how to best translate this into English.


Kobul translated it as "already" in #2. I think that is fine.


----------



## exgerman

I expect these are the jeweller and the magician from poliphlil's other post, where he gives more of the background.

That's why I suggested that this sentence records their reconciliation, and why I'd use _again_ in the english sentence.

They were talking _again_, where again means _after their spat_, and _already_ because it happened quite soon after the event.


----------



## berndf

I can't see how "again" could possibly fit. Using "schon" in conjunction with the duration of an event implies that the event is ongoing and that the time _already_ spent is substantial. If on the other hand you wanted to imply that the time spent has not not _yet_ been long you would replace "schon" by "erst".


----------



## exgerman

Die beiden haben sich gestern verzankt, wegen der Affäre mit dem Kollier. Aber heute schwetzen sie schon wieder quietschfidel mit einander, und zwar mehr als eine Stunde.


----------



## Frank78

But in your sentence "schon wieder" is not related to the time but to the action.

 "Sie sprechen (schon) wieder über eine Stunde miteinander" - "They are talking to each other over an hour again."

In this case "schon" only intensifies "wieder".


----------



## berndf

exgerman said:


> Die beiden haben sich gestern verzankt, wegen  der Affäre mit dem Kollier. Aber heute schwetzen sie schon wieder  quietschfidel mit einander, und zwar mehr als eine Stunde.


1) That is "schon wieder" not "schon". "Schon wieder" is a special construct.
2) I wrote: Using "schon" in conjunction with the *duration *of an event ... In your sample sentence schon does not relate to the duration. You could add a second "schon": _Aber heute schwetzen sie schon wieder quietschfidel mit einander, und zwar *schon* mehr als eine Stunde_ in the clause relating to duration which would than have the meaning I described.

EDIT: Crossed with Frank's post. Of course, I agree with his explanation.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> Kobul translated it as "already" in #2. I think that is fine.


I would agree that "already" is the basic meaning of "schon" in such contexts. The trouble is, it's unusual in BE* to use "already" (esp. in conjunction with a time period) in anything other than one of the perfect tenses (past, present or future). This distinction doesn't seem to exist in German, where the _Präteritum_ and _Perfekt _are pretty well interchangeable, meaning that you can throw in a "schon" in either case without any problem.

All the best,
Abba

* not sure about AmE here


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> I would agree that "already" is the basic meaning of "schon" in such contexts. The trouble is, it's unusual in BE* to use "already" (esp. in conjunction with a time period) in anything other than one of the perfect tenses (past, present or future). This distinction doesn't seem to exist in German, where the _Präteritum_ and _Perfekt _are pretty well interchangeable, meaning that you can throw in a "schon" in either case without any problem.
> 
> All the best,
> Abba
> 
> * not sure about AmE here


In this case why don't we replace "were talking" by "had been talking". In German, pluperfect describes an event which was already history in the past and therefore you wouldn't use pluperfect here; but in English I can't see anything wrong with it (we recently discussed this difference).


----------



## PaulQ

Ich sehe, dass nach, "am nächsten Morgen" ein Doppelpunkt steht. Es scheint mir eine Möglichkeit, daß die folgendene Worte eines Erzählers beziehen. Der Satz würde dann, "The next morning: the jeweler and Zarini had already been speaking to each other for over an hour."  die Alternative sei, dass 'schon' nur emphatisch ist, und somit, "The next morning: the jeweler and Zarini spoke together for over an hour."


----------



## berndf

PaulQ said:


> Ich sehe, dass nach, "am nächsten Morgen" ein Doppelpunkt steht. Es scheint mir eine Möglichkeit, daß die folgendene Worte eines Erzählers beziehen. Der Satz würde dann, "The next morning: the jeweler and Zarini had already been speaking to each other for over an hour."  die Alternative sei, dass 'schon' nur emphatisch ist, und somit, "The next morning: the jeweler and Zarini spoke together for over an hour."


Nein, die Interpretation von "schon" ist hier ganz eindeutig. Wenn hier Plusquamperfekt stünde ("Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini *hatten* schon über eine Stunde miteinander gesprochen."), dann wäre Deine Interpretation möglich. Aber auch dann würde man annehmen, dass die Beiden ihr Gespräch nur unterbrochen hatten und es später fortsetzen wollten.


----------



## Hutschi

I think there is not enough context to decide between the following two possibilities:

"Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon *über eine Stunde* miteinander."

1. They were speaking, they had spoken already more than one hour and continued speaking.

"Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander. Ich wollte sie nicht unterbrechen." 
2. They were ready  finished (maybe they interrupted speaking).
"Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander. Jetzt wollten sie frühstücken."

But it is much more probable that it is case one. 

By the way, there is a third possibility for "schon" which is possible in coll. language.
It is true, they spoke more than one hour.
"Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen _schon _über eine Stunde miteinander. Das habe ich nicht bestritten."
This requires a special intonation of "schon"="indeed".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> I think there is not enough context to decide between the following two possibilities:


I strongly disagree.


Hutschi said:


> "Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander. Jetzt wollten sie frühstücken."


Hearing this sentence, I would assume that they were still talking but intended to stop soon in order to have breakfast. If you reformulate the sentence in a way that makes it clear that they had stopped already, i.e.:
_ Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander. *Jetzt aber frühstückten sie*._
the sentence sounds ungrammatical to me. In my _Sprachgefühl_ the pluperfect is mandatory here:
_Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini *hatten* schon über eine Stunde miteinander *gesprochen*. Jetzt aber frühstückten sie.
_


----------



## Hutschi

Also in narrative context, where the time goes on while telling?

Trifft das auch zu in erzählendem Kontext, wenn die Zeit voranschreitet?

Es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob kein Kontext vorhanden ist, dann würde ich es spontan ebenso verstehen, oder ob wir den Kontext nicht kennen.
Ich habe das nicht genügend klar ausgedrückt.

"Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine  Stunde miteinander. Ein Gong tönte. Sie sprachen weiter." 
Hier ist es während des Gespräches.

"Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander. Ein Gong tönte. Sie brachen das Gespräch ab/sie unterbrachen das Gespräch, um zu frühstücken."
Hier ist es am Ende des Gespräches.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander. *(|)* Ein Gong tönte. Sie brachen das Gespräch ab/sie unterbrachen das Gespräch, um zu frühstücken."


That is fine in my mind because at *(|)* narrative time advances, i.e. to the left of* (|)* the conversation is still in progress.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> PaulQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sehe, dass nach, "am nächsten Morgen" ein Doppelpunkt steht. Es scheint mir eine Möglichkeit, daß die folgendene Worte eines Erzählers beziehen. Der Satz würde dann, "The next morning: the jeweler and Zarini had already been speaking to each other for over an hour." die Alternative sei, dass 'schon' nur emphatisch ist, und somit, "The next morning: the jeweler and Zarini spoke together for over an hour."
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, die Interpretation von "schon" ist hier ganz eindeutig. Wenn hier Plusquamperfekt stünde ("Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini *hatten* schon über eine Stunde miteinander gesprochen."), dann wäre Deine Interpretation möglich. Aber auch dann würde man annehmen, dass die Beiden ihr Gespräch nur unterbrochen hatten und es später fortsetzen wollten.
Click to expand...

Diese Logik gilt aber nur für Erzählungen, oder? Nehmen wir ein anderes, analoges Beispiel:

[Nachrichtenleser:] _"Heute morgen saßen Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaft schon über vier Stunden am Verhandlungstisch. Leider wurde daraus nichts. Es kommt zum Streik."

_Hier wird kein Plusquamperfekt verwendet, und trotzdem würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Verhandlungen vorerst fertig sind. Könnte nicht deswegen eine solche Interpretation, wie von PaulQ postuliert, auch im Falle von Zarini und dem Juwelier prinzipiell möglich sein?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> [Nachrichtenleser:]_Heute morgen saßen Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaft schon über vier Stunden am Verhandlungstisch. Leider wurde daraus nichts. Es kommt zum Streik._


Kannst Du einen so aufgebauten Satz belegen? Ich würde dieses_ schon_ nicht verwenden und es kommt mir unmotiviert vor.

Vielleicht dachtest Du an so etwas:
_Heute morgen saßen Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaft schon über vier Stunden am Verhandlungstisch. Heute Abend wollen Sie sich erneut treffen._


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> Vielleicht dachtest Du an so etwas:
> _Heute morgen saßen Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaft schon über vier Stunden am Verhandlungstisch. Heute Abend wollen Sie sich erneut treffen.
> _


Ich hatte gedacht, dass das "schon" im Originalsatz als Betonungspartikel dienen könnte, aber ein nachträglicher Blick in die verschiedenen Wörterbücher scheint tatsächlich deine Ansicht zu bestätigen, dass es in solchen Kontexten nur im Sinne vom englischen "already" zu interpretieren ist. Danke für die Aufklärung, Bernd. 

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Thomas W.

berndf said:


> Kannst Du einen so aufgebauten Satz belegen? Ich würde dieses_ schon_ nicht verwenden und es kommt mir unmotiviert vor.
> 
> Vielleicht dachtest Du an so etwas:
> _Heute morgen saßen Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaft schon über vier Stunden am Verhandlungstisch. Heute Abend wollen Sie sich erneut treffen._



Dieser Satz ergibt m.E. keinen Sinn. Richtig wäre hier:
_*Schon* heute morgen saßen Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaft über vier  Stunden am Verhandlungstisch. Heute Abend wollen Sie sich erneut  treffen._


Schon wird m.E. dann verwendet, wenn danach ein Nebensatz mit "als" folgt oder ein Satz, den man durch einen Nebensatz mit "als" ersetzen kann, also im Beispiel oben:
_"Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander, als ein Gong ertönte*. Sie brachen (daraufhin) das Gespräch ab, um zu frühstücken."
_
Die einzige andere Interpretation im Kontext des Originalsatzes, die mir einfällt ist die:
_"Am ersten Tag sprachen sie nur 5 Minuten miteinander. 
Am nächsten Morgen: der Juwelier und Zarini sprachen schon über eine Stunde miteinander, 
und am dritten Tag waren sie beste Freunde."
_

*ein Gong kann m.E. nicht "tönen", sondern nur "ertönen"


----------



## Thomas W.

ABBA Stanza said:


> ..
> [Nachrichtenleser:] _"Heute morgen saßen Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaft schon über vier Stunden am Verhandlungstisch. Leider wurde daraus nichts. Es kommt zum Streik."_
> ..



Dieses "schon" ergibt keinen Sinn. Da stimme ich berndf zu.


----------



## berndf

Thomas W. said:


> _*Schon* heute morgen saßen Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaft über vier  Stunden am Verhandlungstisch. Heute Abend wollen Sie sich erneut  treffen._


Das bedeutet aber etwas anders. In deinem Satz bezieht sich das schon auf die Tatsachen, dass sie heute Morgen überhaupt schon mal zusammensaßen, sich aber trotzdem noch einmal treffen wollen.
In meinem Satz wird betont, dass sie schon über vier Stunden zusammensaßen, sich aber trotzdem noch einmal treffen wollen.


----------

